# Gimmie alllll the ratties!!!!



## Nina_tsunami (Nov 4, 2014)

I lucked out in the parent department growing up. We had a room dedicated to our animals. Lucky for me, my dad was at a local shop one day and decided I *needed* 3 beautiful baby rats. Then began the love affair. Annnywho, my current rats consist of 3 females and 2 males. 







Winnifred the hairless dumbo. Pilloweena is the black and white.







Madeline and her crazy PICK ME UP eyeballs.







Little Mr. Perfect, aka Oswin.







Mr. Biggie Smalls!

I love them all so so so so so soooo insanely much.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow, what a group of cuties! Rats are just adorable.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Right on PawsandClaws! It's impossible to not love rats!


----------



## Raticle_Rats (Oct 8, 2014)

Oswin's coloration is the prettiest I have ever seen!! OH MY HEART!!!!


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

So beautiful !!! And I love the name biggie smalls! You've got a cute bunch!


----------



## Nina_tsunami (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks guys!!!! 

Oswin is certainly a handsome little friend!! I'm still trying to figure out the name for his color. I originally thought he was a powder blue, then I was talking to a fellow rat obsessed friend and she was thinking that he is a blue mink? He has this weird (wicked fantastic) u shaped line dividing his head and base of his neck.










Of course, I love him regardless of his color type, but I am a need to know type of person hahahahaaha


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

They're all so cute!


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

maybe he's american blue. he's toodark to be powder blue. i say that because i have an american blue that i thought was apowder blue.they're lighter. but still a gorgeous baby!!!


----------



## Nina_tsunami (Nov 4, 2014)

Camelle said:


> maybe he's american blue. he's toodark to be powder blue. i say that because i have an american blue that i thought was apowder blue.they're lighter. but still a gorgeous baby!!!



Cool!!! Thank you!! He is a handsome little guy! Such a love, too. I have had him for about 2 or 3 weeks now and he already responds to his name <3


----------

